# 2 Joe's Go To The Races #1 Part 2



## hessjm (Feb 1, 2014)

*Continuing from Part #1*

​[SIZE=12pt]Racing at Oaklawn and good food along the way[/SIZE]​



Oaklawn Racetrack by 2 Joe's JoeH, on Flickr

[SIZE=12pt] Our initial plan was to ride the Texas Eagle to Little Rock. The Eagle gets into Little Rock at 3am. Car rental offices open at 9am. JoeG can drive to Little Rock from his house in 5 hours. Don't you wish that one day a week or month some of the long distance routes originated on a 12 hour opposite schedule? On this route you would then see the beautiful rolling hills of southern Missouri, arrive in Little Rock at 3 in the afternoon, and enjoy the Oiachita Mountains in the afternoon. Also on the LSL you would actually see the lake shore in the daylight. I am sure you can give many other examples. I understand how limited assets and turn around schedules make this close to impossible, but it's fun to dream about all the beauty of this country we sleep past. We stopped in Poplar Bluff and took a look at the beautiful station and RR museum (another station I have slept past on many occasions) While in Poplar Bluff we grabbed a lunch at Myrtles Place & Back Alley BBQ. I had a BBQ pork steak that was a little dry and JoeG went with the BBQ sandwich. Bottom line--we drove to Little Rock and we got there just in time for dinner.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt] Little Rock is home to one of the very good Creole restaurants outside of Louisiana--The Faded Rose. This is our target for dinner tonight. We both start with a Creole soaked salad, pungent with vinegar and olives and, by the way, delicious. I sampled the shrimp Creole simmered in a spicy sauce of tomato, bell pepper, celery, spices and herbs and served over rice. JoeG had the BBQ shrimp, a classic dish first served at Pascal’s Manale in NOLA. JoeG has had it many times at both restaurants and much prefers the Faded Rose preparation. The shrimp are served head-on, simmered in spicy olive oil and butter sauce. They are served with a bib and extra napkins and you need both!! Delicious food and generous portions!![/SIZE]




BBQ Shrimp @ Faded Rose by 2 Joe's JoeH, on Flickr

[SIZE=12pt] The time has come to make our way deep into the valley of Hot Springs, AR. The downtown area of this little city is one street wide and the east side of the valley is all National Park--a very relaxing vacation spot. But our target is the Oaklawn Racetrack. We get to the track early to figure out where we want to sit but then I figure out that we are really early so JoeG can get an order of shrimp and sausage gumbo. At some point during the afternoon we order hot corned beef on rye with some spicy mustard. This is a classic racetrack sandwich but the quality leaves some room for a better product sometime during the year...we'll keep you posted!! We get great finish line box seats. It is a beautiful, cloud free day with an impressive view of the surrounding mountain ranges. There is a stiff breeze that is right in the horses face on the stretch. This leads to several long shots winning and really screwed up JoeG's handicapping. In the last race of the day I figure it out and bet the four long shots in the race. One of them wins! I end up with a nice profit for the day!! We grab a pizza at Rocky's Pizza right next door to our motel. Did I mention our motel is right across the street from the track! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Our second day at the track is another gorgeous day in southern Arkansas. We have a table in the Carousel Restaurant looking right out on the track. Included in the price is a very nice buffet. This restaurant has done a tribute to horses and to whimsy. They have gone across the country to find old carousel horses, completely refurbish them, and display them in the restaurant. With each horse is a description of the artist, and a short history of the carousel it came from. The wind is calm and the horses are a lot easier to handicap today and JoeG takes home some money. [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]Or, better said, he gets back a few bucks that he left here yesterday!! [/SIZE]




Carousel Restaurant - Oaklawn by 2 Joe's JoeH, on Flickr

[SIZE=12pt] Seeing these beautiful animals perform is the highlight of the trip but tonight is a gastronomic highlight. We head downtown to Bella Arte Italian Restorante. We begin by splitting an antipasti plate. Then I order the veal saltimbocca--tender medallions of veal layered with prosciutto and mozzarella, and the whole thing is in a mushroom aurora sauce. JoeG has the spaghetti bolognaise. The chef says he prepares it in the Tuscan tradition and it is delicious. We wash it all down with a nice Chianti.[/SIZE]




Spaghetti Bolognaise @ Bella Arte by 2 Joe's JoeH, on Flickr

[SIZE=12pt] The next morning we get in the car and point it north. It has been a nice respite to spend three days without even thinking about putting on a coat but now while JoeG drives I start reporting the temps and snow fall back home. Lunch time puts us near Memphis and we had seen a joint on one of the TV food shows called Cozy Corner. Their specialty is a BBQ fried bologna sandwich. Interesting...why not give it a try. We pull in the parking lot and find the Cozy Corner closed for the week so we quickly form plan B. We are pretty close to Central BBQ so we head in that direction. JoeG finds the neighborhood familiar and starts to talk about a great Mexican joint he ate in about 8 or 10 years ago. I check the Google map and tell him I see a place called La Casita...doesn't ring a bell. I name a few more places and then go back and call it Molly's La Casita. Yes, Molly's is the place. You don't forget a Mexican eatery with an Irish name like Molly's. We make a left turn, drive one block, and there it is. Outside of Texas, this is some of the best Tex-Mex you are likely to come across. I had the beef and bean enchilada and JoeG had the steak fajitas. We both ordered the refried beans on the side and they were great!! I am trying to reverse engineer these little legumes at home.[/SIZE]




Fajitas @ Molly's La Casita in Memphis by 2 Joe's JoeH, on Flickr

[SIZE=12pt] On Monday morning I am scheduled to take the Saluki from Carbondale to Chicago. With the cold weather and snow that has been hitting Chicago; the Illinois and Michigan corridor routes have been cancelled and, at best, altered on a daily basis. Luckily, on this day, the morning northbound #390 is the only train going to Chicago and the late evening train is the only one coming south. This scenario has been playing out for a couple of weeks so I feel fortunate to ride north as scheduled. Then the Pere Marquette has a 1 1/2 hr delay waiting for an engine to pull it. I get back to Grand Rapids, dig the snow off of the correct car, the new battery does its job and the old Buick fires right up, and when I get home my friend has the driveway all plowed. Glad to be home but I have very pleasant memories of the first train adventure of 2014.[/SIZE]


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 1, 2014)

hessjm said:


> [SIZE=12pt]Don't you wish that one day a week or month some of the long distance routes originated on a 12 hour opposite schedule? On this route you would then see the beautiful rolling hills of southern Missouri, arrive in Little Rock at 3 in the afternoon, and enjoy the Oiachita Mountains in the afternoon. [/SIZE]​


Goodness, yes. I was really looking forward to seeing the Ozarks, and then I saw the TE schedule. I'm kind of bummed I missed them.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Feb 1, 2014)

Great stuff, 2 Joes. I look forward to your coming adventures.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 1, 2014)

Good to see the 2014 Edition of "As the Stomach Turns" and the Colonel back on the Tracks, er Road! Ya'll Scored again! That BBQ Joint by the Colonels Place AND the Cajun Joint in Little Rock (and with a name like "The Faded Rose" how can it not be Great! ^_^ ) sound Fantastic, I'll have to try them since I love Bar-b-q and New Orleans Chow! Looking forward to Future Episodes!!!


----------



## Michigan Mom (Feb 2, 2014)

Another fan of the series glad to see it return  Still think it should be a show on the Food network.


----------



## Jean (Feb 3, 2014)

You didn't waste much time getting the 2014 series up and running. I am glad to see it is possible to prepare those little discs of sausage so they are edible, even enjoyable. I have tried them several times in the US (usually with eggs for breakfast), but always wonder why I did. Likewise scones and gravy... once. Don't worry about the music culture, you are exploring a whole different aspect of culture. Really enjoyed these recent episodes.

Jean


----------



## Railroad Bill (Feb 3, 2014)

Good to see you guys are back on the food tours again. Always interesting reading about your adventures.


----------



## budge (Feb 9, 2014)

Can't wait for the next Great Adventure. Great Reading!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

